# Microsoft wireless Mouse won't shut off?



## Nancy49 (Aug 12, 2010)

*I have a combination keyboard and wireless LED mouse, the only way i can turn off the mouse is take out the batteries. I have unplugged the USB and the red light on bottom stays on.* The last two batteries i had in there started to get warmed up and paper started coming off batteries. so took them out and replaced them with two new ones. Doesn't the mouse supposed to turn off when i turn off the Laptop? I have it plugged into a Dell 6000 right now. It works great. i even went and downloaded the proper software for it and that worked too. HELP! *Just want to shut off this mouse when not in use.*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the mouse. The Logitech wireless mouse on my wifes laptop has a green LED that is always on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the mouse?


----------



## Nancy49 (Aug 12, 2010)

Model of mouse is a Microsoft Wireless optical mouse 2.0 model 1008. I put the batteries in and the red light optical comes on. And the only way to shut it down is to remove batteries that i can see. I can unplug the USB wireless plug and nothing, usually i thought when the computer shuts down it should too? I can't find a switch on the mouse to shut it down either and a quick note i just put only one AA battery back in ,instead of the two needed, and it works fine on one . Weird!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

light on is normal


----------

